# Thoughts on Titan RX and other Tall Fescue



## Zenith_NC (May 7, 2019)

Greetings all - so my bro in law is planning his fall seeding/reseeding here in Charlotte NC. He has a relatively new yard, less than 4 years old, which is currently a salad bar. Once I've helped him clean that up with Glyphosate, He wants to plant a tall fescue yard (not bermuda for reasons only he knows).

He wants a low to medium maintenance tall fescue lawn thats very drought/heat tolerant as he has no irrigation system and the yard is full sun, no trees. He doesn't want the best TTTF yard on the block, just something that he can maintain and stays green (yes i told him about brown patch and heat stress here in the Carolinas). He irrigates using impact sprinklers, but only when he's able to.

So what are thoughts on Titan RX? Its a tall fescue seed that's available here that many people say performs very well in our region, but is it really that good?

Or, he's keen for Pennington KY31 as the price point is very attractive. Will the KY31 make a good durable lawn?

Opinions, advice, recommendations all welcome.

Oh and he has pretty compacted red clay soil (i'm hitting it with Air8 though) and approx 6000 sq ft to seed. Thanks.


----------



## Rile78 (May 14, 2018)

Sorry I can't help with advice on Titan but I can say I would really try to avoid KY 31. It's more of a forage grass and does't have a place in a home lawn.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

I seeded TitanRX last fall on a semi-shaded lot in NE Atlanta and when it finally came in this spring (those hurricanes did a number on my yard last fall) it was the envy of the neighborhood. I have 6k non-irrigated square feet and that's where the fun ended.. I've been fighting heat stress all summer and finally lost sections of it after being away on vacay for a week+. Its probably a TTTF thing moreso than this specific variety but this grass needs water, no questions asked. I've enjoyed the journey so far and learning all about turf and what it takes to maintain it but if I were to choose sanity over insanity I would've went with a shade-tolerant zoysia. It does not have anywhere near the input requirements (fert, fungicide, herbicide, water, + time/energy req) as TTTF in our area does. I think I did a quick calc and I would be breaking even in 3-5 years if sodding zoysia VS seeding/maintaining TTTF. I am spending waaaaaay too much time and energy on it though. smh. But it is nice to see green (almost) year-round! :lol:


----------



## Zenith_NC (May 7, 2019)

corneliani said:


> I seeded TitanRX last fall on a semi-shaded lot in NE Atlanta and when it finally came in this spring (those hurricanes did a number on my yard last fall) it was the envy of the neighborhood. I have 6k non-irrigated square feet and that's where the fun ended.. I've been fighting heat stress all summer and finally lost sections of it after being away on vacay for a week+. Its probably a TTTF thing moreso than this specific variety but this grass needs water, no questions asked. I've enjoyed the journey so far and learning all about turf and what it takes to maintain it but if I were to choose sanity over insanity I would've went with a shade-tolerant zoysia. It does not have anywhere near the input requirements (fert, fungicide, herbicide, water, + time/energy req) as TTTF in our area does. I think I did a quick calc and I would be breaking even in 3-5 years if sodding zoysia VS seeding/maintaining TTTF. I am spending waaaaaay too much time and energy on it though. smh. But it is nice to see green (almost) year-round! :lol:


Great advice and insight, thanks so much.

The way these seeds are marketed you would think they look great in the warm months, but then the Months of May-August come to NC and the Fescue takes a beating! My bro in law is doing this seeding on the cheap so no point talking to him about bermuda or zoysia, but I appreciate the advice.

He does have clumping fescue or some sort of orchard grass in his yard which survives no matter what conditions. If we knew what that was, maybe we would try and seed that! 😂


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I don't have any experience with the Titan RX mix, but in general, TTTF will look miles better than KY31 -- provided it has the right inputs. It is darker green, and the blades are thinner. It's a great grass.

But for low input with no (or sporadic) irrigation...hmm...I think KY31 is an attractive option. It will likely tolerate the heat and the lack of water much better than TTTF. That also means that it should stay greener during the tough months of summer. But it is prone to disease, just like TTTF.

IMO, KY31 deserves a better reputation than it has, but make no mistake: KY31 at its best will be outclassed by TTTF. 
But for a greenish yard that doesn't take a lot of extra effort to maintain, KY31 makes sense.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

I bought a bag this summer of Titan RX and I'm in middle TN. I top dressed a 10x10 square with compost just to see what would happen and nothing happened. I watered daily but it is summer and it is hot so I soaked a couple #'s in water to pre germinate for 7 days. I know it's summer but I'm trying to create a game plan for 3k of my new construction lawn that was seed and straw and is really patchy.

Overnight I saw growth and this is after 9 days. It needs water as all seed does I only water it daily and temps have been mid 80's. I'm still trying to perfect mixing with sand to broadcast spread but I plan to do the whole 3k this way this fall.


----------



## Zenith_NC (May 7, 2019)

Thanks for the input all

I have a few years experience seeding/maintaining TTTF, I used the GCI seed last year in my yard and had great results until the heat arrived this May. Using the N-EXT products has helped a lot in my yard, and i'm hoping I can do the same for my bro in laws yard too.

Right now the 2 reasons we are considering KY31 are cost and durability. I know TTTF looks fantastic in the cool season compared to TTTF but my bro in law says 'who cares' as the TTTF just dies out in the heat anyway. Hard to argue on that one...


----------



## Zenith_NC (May 7, 2019)

Here's a picture my bro in law sent me of the grass currently thriving in his back yard, even in this heat!

What is this grass? Is it a weed?

The brown areas are the tall fescue that heat stressed and died earlier in the year (I presume.) But then he said this stuff sprouted up and its been thriving ever since. He jokes that he wants it all over 😂


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

corneliani said:


> I seeded TitanRX last fall on a semi-shaded lot in NE Atlanta and when it finally came in this spring (those hurricanes did a number on my yard last fall) it was the envy of the neighborhood. I have 6k non-irrigated square feet and that's where the fun ended.. I've been fighting heat stress all summer and finally lost sections of it after being away on vacay for a week+. Its probably a TTTF thing moreso than this specific variety but this grass needs water, no questions asked. I've enjoyed the journey so far and learning all about turf and what it takes to maintain it but if I were to choose sanity over insanity I would've went with a shade-tolerant zoysia. It does not have anywhere near the input requirements (fert, fungicide, herbicide, water, + time/energy req) as TTTF in our area does. I think I did a quick calc and I would be breaking even in 3-5 years if sodding zoysia VS seeding/maintaining TTTF. I am spending waaaaaay too much time and energy on it though. smh. But it is nice to see green (almost) year-round! :lol:


This x1000. I'm in Rock Hill and did the same with my front yard last fall. Even though it's quite shaded, I've fought disease and drought all summer to no avail and will essentially be "re-renovating" my yard again this fall.

If your BIL wants a low to medium maintenance lawn, he should forego the TTTF in Charlotte, especially with a yard that gets full sun. Seed or sod bermuda (or possibly zoysia) for something that can take the abuse of the heat and lack of irrigation, and still not die.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2019)

I would love to see some NTEP data on ky-31 because in my experience the disease resistance and drought tolerance is wildly overblown. I started a thread about ky-31 a few weeks ago about my disappointment with it and I have seen a chart where most modern tttf blends are better in every single category including drought.

If I find it later I will link it. I would strongly recommend tttf.


----------



## OnTheOxbow (Jan 27, 2019)

@Zenith_NC I have first hand experience growing Titan Rx in the transition zone and in full sun. I'm located in Virginia, so fairly similar growing conditions. I think in a low input lawn it would struggle, however, in a medium maintenance package it would meet your expectations. Titan Rx is exactly what you think it is, a solid "mid grade" choice. It germinates fast and has a good color to it. It handles the heat fairly well but like any cool season grass in the transition zone, it needs supplemental water. In my experience, it is fungus prone so you'll need a solid fungicide plan to combat that. Check out my lawn journal, it should help you make a decision. You'll find plenty of pictures both when it's at it's best and worst. Conveniently enough, my last post in there is a review of Titan Rx. If you have any other questions, I'd be happy to answer them for you. :thumbup: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=7347&start=80#p184512


----------



## Zenith_NC (May 7, 2019)

OnTheOxbow said:


> @Zenith_NC I have first hand experience growing Titan Rx in the transition zone and in full sun. I'm located in Virginia, so fairly similar growing conditions. I think in a low input lawn it would struggle, however, in a medium maintenance package it would meet your expectations. Titan Rx is exactly what you think it is, a solid "mid grade" choice. It germinates fast and has a good color to it. It handles the heat fairly well but like any cool season grass in the transition zone, it needs supplemental water. In my experience, it is fungus prone so you'll need a solid fungicide plan to combat that. Check out my lawn journal, it should help you make a decision. You'll find plenty of pictures both when it's at it's best and worst. Conveniently enough, my last post in there is a review of Titan Rx. If you have any other questions, I'd be happy to answer them for you. :thumbup: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=7347&start=80#p184512


Great, thanks for the advice! I've started reading your journal and am very interested in how you got on. :thumbup:


----------



## Lumalux (Aug 23, 2019)

Zenith_NC said:


> Here's a picture my bro in law sent me of the grass currently thriving in his back yard, even in this heat!
> 
> What is this grass? Is it a weed?
> 
> The brown areas are the tall fescue that heat stressed and died earlier in the year (I presume.) But then he said this stuff sprouted up and its been thriving ever since. He jokes that he wants it all over 😂


I'm just to the north of you in Richmond and I think we get about the same weather as you do. We have about one acre lawn that is not irrigated. I have Virginia Green aerate and seed every fall and the lawn is the best in the neighborhood all winter and spring until about June 1. Then it sits down in the water. This year has been particularly hard on our sunny front lawn, with large sections having gone dormant. I choose not to manually irrigate with potable city water more for environmental/moral reasons than the money.Plus, I would be moving sprinklers around the yard all day every day with no guarantee of results. The lawn is mostly TTTF front and back. Like you, I have clumps of dark green, coarse-bladed grass that stays alive all summer and is there year after year after year. I would love to know what it is and plant that instead of the TTTF that looks great about one-fourth of the time. It's exactly whatever is in your photo. The fine-bladed TTTF that Virginia Green seeds with probably works great on lawns that get enough water.
I would love to re-sod the entire lawn with Zoysia or at least Bermuda (like Patriot) in the sunny front yard.


----------



## badtlc (Aug 22, 2019)

Zenith_NC said:


> He does have clumping fescue or some sort of orchard grass in his yard which survives no matter what conditions. If we knew what that was, maybe we would try and seed that! 😂


That sounds like K31.

EDIT: The pics are K31.


----------



## jdm789 (Sep 10, 2019)

I'm in a similar boat here in NC. Love the green look of TTTF September through April, but hate the battle with fungus and heat.

My front yard is shady so the fescue does ok, but the back is full sun and just gets scorched every summer. How daunting of a task is it if I were to convert to Bermuda in my back yard? What is the best way to even start that process if I were going to do it?


----------



## Lumalux (Aug 23, 2019)

I would convert to turf quality Bermuda in a heartbeat. I have no idea of how much it would cost to kill and remove the existing fescue and have sod laid. I just don't understand the love affair with fescue when you spend all of your time begging and pleading with it to be nice when Bermuda and Zoysia just take off and require so little in return.


----------



## Decaturite (Jan 30, 2019)

Lumalux said:


> I just don't understand the love affair with fescue when you spend all of your time begging and pleading with it to be nice when Bermuda and Zoysia just take off and require so little in return.


For me it's the fact that bermuda and zoysia go dormant for so long. My fescue definitely struggles here in the summer but man it looks good for the rest of the year. I just don't want a brown lawn for 8-9 months of the year.


----------



## jdm789 (Sep 10, 2019)

Bermuda looks great when its green but awful when its dormant. Thats my hesitancy. But does the lower maintenance outweigh the brown color. Idk.

When is the best time to seed Bermuda in NC?


----------



## Lumalux (Aug 23, 2019)

My fescue lawn looks great all winter. Aerial shots of the neighborhood show our yard standing out as deep green in the winter while everyone else's lawn is brown. The grass is thin at that point but relatively green.
I am fine with brown turf during the winter. To me it looks natural, along with the bare trees and brown gardens so I guess it is a personal preference. To me, the warm-season grasses just require so much less effort and resources. I think being in the transition zone (mid-Atlantic) really makes having a fescue lawn a challenge. I've seen KBG lawns in Chicago that were gorgeous in August.
I think all warm season grasses have to be sown no earlier than late spring.


----------



## Lumalux (Aug 23, 2019)

On the question of Kentucky 31 fescue and whether it's desirable - our lawn is bouncing back from the prolonged heat and drought after heavy rains this past week. The fine-bladed TTTF is completely gone in areas and will have to be removed before aerating and re-seeding in about a month. The coarse-bladed fescue varieties have really rallied and are almost back to spring-like condition. I am going to re-seed some areas with K31 that die out every year and see how it does. I would much rather have lighter green coarse-bladed grass that survives the summer than to go through this drill every year. I will also test the TitanRx in some discrete areas that die out to see how that fares with the heat and drought.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Lumalux said:


> On the question of Kentucky 31 fescue and whether it's desirable - our lawn is bouncing back from the prolonged heat and drought after heavy rains this past week. The fine-bladed TTTF is completely gone in areas and will have to be removed before aerating and re-seeding in about a month. The coarse-bladed fescue varieties have really rallied and are almost back to spring-like condition. I am going to re-seed some areas with K31 that die out every year and see how it does. I would much rather have lighter green coarse-bladed grass that survives the summer than to go through this drill every year. I will also test the TitanRx in some discrete areas that die out to see how that fares with the heat and drought.


I found that DLF Pickseed KY-31 performs very well during summer on my non-irrigated lawn. I have it majority mixed with NoMix varieties & clover. This summer overall the grass performance has been better than year's past with stress 100F heat browning, the KY-31 bounces back after receiving rain. I don't mind the natural (lighter) green color during summer, it does get darker in cooler spring and fall months. Late winter dormant overseeding works better for me than fall, there's a lot less tree leaves blocking sun in spring when the new grass comes up.


----------



## Lumalux (Aug 23, 2019)

Where do you get the DLF Pickseed KY-31? Locally? I think all the Ace Hardwares have TitanRX.
I was out at Innsbrook a while back and a lot of the expansive grass areas were a lighter green, coarse-bladed turf that was very dense, very monostand-like, that did not appear to be irrigated. I found out who the groundskeeping company was but never determined what variety the fescue is. I've seen the same stuff around town, at the strip shopping center at Broad and Cox, and it thrives without any apparent irrigation - almost looks like Zoysia.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

I get mine at Tractor Supply. DLF comes in white bags (non-coated) and green bags (coated). Seeds are harvested in OR and MO. I've never seen a KY-31 0%/0% weed free bag, but have noticed that the coated grown in OR usually has the lowest weed content, so I've been buying the coated.

I visit the local TSC stores to see what weed content their DLF bags have and pick the best one. Last year DLF had too much poa annua weed so I didn't buy, I broadcasted more TTTF seed. I'm not worried about the annual weeds, it only grows for that year and it aerates the soil when growing. I usually put down preM and hand-pull the few weeds I see in my lawn.

Poa trivialis weeds has been the worst weed I'm tackling past couple years, but there's been less every year since killing it with glyphosate in the spring time. NOTE: The poa triv I have now did not come from KY-31 seed contamination.


----------



## Lumalux (Aug 23, 2019)

I will check out Tractor Supply. I have never bought seed from them. I have bought 50 lb. bags of commercial seed mixtures from Trinity Turf in Richmond.

I have some areas of the lawn that have had a lot of poa in recent years. I tried spot treating with Roundup very early this past spring before it went to seed but some did go to seed it still seems to take over some areas. Virginia Green is supposed to have a specific treatment for it that they are going to apply this fall and I can hopefully get rid of it for good.


----------



## badtlc (Aug 22, 2019)

One word of warning about K31 is that it doesn't like to grow straight up. Its clumping tendency is very strong. The middle of the clumps will grow straight up but the outsides of the clumps will lay down flat. I would be interested in seeing a yard of K31 and see if it grew dense enough to force all growth to be vertical instead of horizontal.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

badtlc said:


> One word of warning about K31 is that it doesn't like to grow straight up. Its clumping tendency is very strong. The middle of the clumps will grow straight up but the outsides of the clumps will lay down flat. I would be interested in seeing a yard of K31 and see if it grew dense enough to force all growth to be vertical instead of horizontal.


From a couple years ago before I added clover and some fine fescue. I believe I was cutting at HOC 3.50".



and this is past May with more NoMix & clover included.





and here it is in July with several hot 100F+ days and little to no rain. The mostly brown stuff is NoMix, green is KY-31.



Oh forgot to add, and here's some clumps I let grow in the gravel road ditch - yep, they get big and the sides flop down.


----------



## Lumalux (Aug 23, 2019)

Perfect. This is exactly what I thought K-31 looked like. I want a broad leafed turf that survives the heat and drought. It makes sense that species and varieties of turfgrass with broad leaves (Zoysia, centipede, St. Augustine, K-31, crabgrass) do better in heat and drought than finer bladed varieties. This lawn looks great.
I think if you seed densely enough, all the clumps tend to merge so you don't have as much sideways growth. I've seen healthy K-31 lawns that are dense so that the turf is almost elevated.
In any case, I am going to give this a shot.
Thanks for everyone's input.


----------



## badtlc (Aug 22, 2019)

Powhatan said:


> From a couple years ago before I added clover and some fine fescue. I believe I was cutting at HOC 3.50".


That is what I feared. Lots of horizontal blades. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lumalux (Aug 23, 2019)

Nothing wrong with horizontal blades in a dense turf. We had centipede in our last lawn and it was fantastic. It knits itself together into a tight dense turf with a lot of horizontal growth. I think K-31 is the closest thing to that with a cool season grass. The trick will be in heavy and even seeding in September and in subsequent years.
I think K-31 is the darling that everyone fell out of love with by the '80s.


----------



## Captquin (Aug 22, 2019)

Decaturite said:


> Lumalux said:
> 
> 
> > I just don't understand the love affair with fescue when you spend all of your time begging and pleading with it to be nice when Bermuda and Zoysia just take off and require so little in return.
> ...


They grow a lot of KBG athletic turf in St. Louis and the rest of the transition zone, but those are very high input.

For those of us in this boat, could you overseed a bermuda or zoysia lawn with PRG and get the best of both worlds? Seems too easy to work, but wanted to ask.

I know the bluemuda concept is gaining steam, but herbicides get tricky.


----------



## Mtsdream (May 2, 2019)

Powhatan said:


> badtlc said:
> 
> 
> > One word of warning about K31 is that it doesn't like to grow straight up. Its clumping tendency is very strong. The middle of the clumps will grow straight up but the outsides of the clumps will lay down flat. I would be interested in seeing a yard of K31 and see if it grew dense enough to force all growth to be vertical instead of horizontal.
> ...


Not to threadjack but what is your success rate with dormant seeding?


----------



## Captquin (Aug 22, 2019)

@Powhatan what made you add clover? Wildlife?


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Captquin said:


> @Powhatan what made you add clover? Wildlife?


@Captquin my wife "suggested" :airquote: I start using some white clover. I researched it and realized clover's benefits would complement and enhance the grass and soil. The deer and rabbits seem to enjoy eating the grass and clover; they consume food and drop "fert" while visiting, and they also do my last mow of the year. :wink:


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Mtsdream said:


> Not to threadjack but what is your success rate with dormant seeding?


Of course I can't put an exact number on it, but seems most what I broadcast eventually comes up with the gradual soil warming. I broadcast reserve seed if appears an area is not germinating sufficiently.


----------



## Captquin (Aug 22, 2019)

@Powhatan I hear that. I always think about Forrest Gump in boot camp when my wife "suggests" something:

"Gump! Why did you disassemble your weapon so quickly?!"

"Because you told me to, Drill Sergeant!"


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Decaturite said:


> Lumalux said:
> 
> 
> > I just don't understand the love affair with fescue when you spend all of your time begging and pleading with it to be nice when Bermuda and Zoysia just take off and require so little in return.
> ...


I had some zoysia when I lived in NJ and it was green 6 months, brown 6 months. I'm guessing that in Atlanta, zoysia would be green for most of the year.

The nice thing about zoysia is that even when it's dormant, it doesn't look too bad. It's a tan carpet rather than an ugly bare area.

The downside to zoysia is its aggressiveness. You don't want it near flower beds. It doesn't play nice with other grasses either - including your neighbor's grasses!


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Powhatan said:


> Captquin said:
> 
> 
> > @Powhatan what made you add clover? Wildlife?
> ...


Clover also has the advantage of being a "nitrogen fixer". It is a legume. Legumes take nitrogen out of the atmosphere through photosynthesis and take it into the soil. Clover can supply about one half of your lawn's nitrogen needs. Clover also has rhizomes which fill in bare spots.

It should be known that back before the invention of 2, 4-D selective weed killer in the 1940's, clover was often included in grass seed mixtures. Add to that the more clover a grass seed mixture had, the more expensive it was! The scientist who developed 2, 4-D was publicly apologetic because his new product had the unfortunate side effect of eliminating clover.

Because no formulation of weed control could be developed that left grass and clover, but killed everything else, clover was then lumped in with the weeds in subsequent marketing campaigns.


----------



## GregKeller (Sep 7, 2020)

I did a total reno using titan Rx last fall. Tried to do everything right and lost almost the entire lawn up here in NJ over the summer due to fungus. Honestly didn't know much about lawn disease at the time, so wasn't sure how to work on fixing it. Over the course of the summer I have read just about everything i can try and get my hands on, and feel like i could have done a better job of keeping that lawn going had I known what I know now (isn't it always the way it goes). Overall, I thought the seed was ok, came in pretty darn good, but I think it is fungus prone like others have mentioned, so certainly need to stay ontop of that.


----------



## always_creative (Aug 28, 2020)

Captquin said:


> For those of us in this boat, could you overseed a bermuda or zoysia lawn with PRG and get the best of both worlds? Seems too easy to work, but wanted to ask.
> 
> I know the bluemuda concept is gaining steam, but herbicides get tricky.


There is an entire thread for exactly this over in the warm season forum. It seems like a fair amount of effort, but people overseed bermuda for the cool season, then spray it out when the bermuda comes back to life. Green lawn all year.


----------



## YankeeintheSouth (Oct 22, 2020)

GregKeller said:


> I did a total reno using titan Rx last fall. Tried to do everything right and lost almost the entire lawn up here in NJ over the summer due to fungus. Honestly didn't know much about lawn disease at the time, so wasn't sure how to work on fixing it. Over the course of the summer I have read just about everything i can try and get my hands on, and feel like i could have done a better job of keeping that lawn going had I known what I know now (isn't it always the way it goes). Overall, I thought the seed was ok, came in pretty darn good, but I think it is fungus prone like others have mentioned, so certainly need to stay ontop of that.


As someone that just did a monostrand renovation with Titan Rx, what fungicides would you prescribe for me come spring time? What specific fungi did you encounter that you felt was specific to TitanRx?


----------



## GregKeller (Sep 7, 2020)

So, I didn't know what I was doing at the time. I had a kids bounce house on the lawn for most of a day, then in the days following I noticed the lawn turning brown. I thought I killed the grass with heat, not fungus. Then I watched the almost perfectly brown rectangle spread throughout the lawn. by that time i'd already decided it was time to 1. learn what I was doing, so I fell down the lawn rabbit hole and 2. just basically let the lawn go and deal with pretty much a full renovation in this fall (which is looking good by the way, but went with KBG, little bit or rust fungus I'm dealing with, but nothing bad) Sorry I can't help much. I think starting in the spring with a azoxy and propicanizole rotation is probably key to staying on top of it. I think I'll probably do two apps of each, then switch to the other and just keep doing that from April/May through october.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

YankeeintheSouth said:


> As someone that just did a monostrand renovation with Titan Rx, what fungicides would you prescribe for me come spring time? What specific fungi did you encounter that you felt was specific to TitanRx?


Not sure that this is specific to TitanRX but brown patch and what seemed to be Gray Leaf Spot is what I've dealt with in the Atlanta area. I come out of the gate with a Prop+Azoxy mix and continue with azoxy for the bulk of my treatments. Clearys 3336 is my 3rd fungicide that I rotate & mix in.

Btw TitanRX is not technically a monostand. It is actually a blend of 3 cultivars that may change from year to year, as most blends do, but they try to keep the overall characteristics the same. For TitanRX these are a sun/shade mix with good heat tolerance and disease resistance, amongst other traits. There are cultivars out there that are darker &/or have better disease resistance, etc etc ... but to me this was a value choice. My local supplier carries this product because it works for my area .. and sells it for $80/50#. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## jda989 (Aug 14, 2020)

South Carolina Zone 8a

- 4th Millennium - 3 lbs
- Titanium 2 LS - 5 lbs
- No-Net - 15 lbs
- Siesta - 10 lbs 
- Rowdy - 2 lbs 
- Traverse 2 SRP - 3 lbs
- GTO - 2 lbs
- Valkyrie LS - 2 lbs
- Turf Star RPR - 10 lbs 
- SPF 30 - 5 lbs 
- Midnight KBG - 5 lbs

I water 1.75 inch per week during the summer

Pics from last Friday 8/26/22. HOC: 3 inches


----------

